# Rbp Discoloration On Belly



## daym (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought 3 large RBP a month ago 2 are fine, and healthy looking. The 3rd went all black about 5 days ago, hasnt gained its color back its belly is no longer white but a purplish red. His eating habits seem fine, and he still swims around fine. Its a 90 Gal AQ with 2 75 gallon+ filters 2 heaters a coralife cf light with lunar and day light. ( They prefer no light) I use proper ph 7.0, freshwater salts, and a nitrate/ammonia reducer. Also have mopani driftwood. They have been eating frozen silver sides and live feeder goldfish, and frozen brineshrimp but being bigger piranhas they dont even seem to eat it. Need some advice on if I should be treating this fish, water temperature is 79-81. Can post pictures if needed just wanted to know if anyone else has encountered this problem before I go to that extent.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

When you say "large RBP" that is fairly vague but I would guess one of them is going into breeding if its darkening up. Any nest building or breeding activity?


----------



## daym (Feb 19, 2013)

Not really, I thought that at first his belly is completely dark, his behavior is normal, so your saying I shouldnt worry about it too much...?


----------



## daym (Feb 19, 2013)

This is day 5 how long before i should expect him to go back to normal colors


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Coloration isnt really an indicator of anything.... even between day and night cycles (lights on or off) fish will change from lighter to darker colors.

Like I said, my guess is starting breeding behavior... watch for nest building and "dancing" or circling with other fish. If it is still acting "normal" I wouldnt worry about a thing unless you see some other indicators.

How big are the RBP and any idea what your water params are?


----------



## daym (Feb 19, 2013)

79 water temp, .02 ammonia 7.9 acidity working on getting it down nitrites are 0 water changes weekly. The dancing sounds familar just dont want to let anything go too far, i will post more info if anything changes


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

everything seems in check man... Try to find some youtube videos of breeding behavior so you know what to look for.

Good luck!


----------

